# Vonage Compatibility



## tracy_thorne

Just thought I'd pass along that my unit seems to be working fine with Vonage. I used a dial prefix of #096, and it seems to make it's call with regularity. 

On another note, my new series 2, DirecTivo (Samsung standard Def.), does not seem to work with Vonage. I've heard that they don't recognize the prefix for slower baud rates (#096, or #019,).


----------



## unixadm

Tracy,

I just got my HR10-250 today and tried to get it to work with Vonage, and could not get it to make it's first call to get the numbers.

The #096, and #019, do not work at all....it causes a fast busy signal

I put in ,#096 and ,#019 and they dialed out but never negotiated the connection successfully.

I put in ,#034 and still no dice. 

I also tried with a Call waiting code of *99 as someone else had suggested.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## dondrake

I've had no luck getting my HDTivo to connect with Vonage.

I've tried the *99 and just now tried #096,

Did you have Vonage tweak your settings or anything to get this to work?


----------



## zaknafein

FWIW, the # codes need to be entered ,#NNN. Otherwise, they just get sent like any other dial prefix, resulting in the fast busy)

I don't know if the modem pays attention to those though. I haven't plugged my HR10-250 into a phone line in a couple weeks, and it hasn't complained yet...


----------



## tracy_thorne

well, i guess it's not universal. 


i didn't do any other tweaking. the only other thing i can note is that I don't use the *99 in the call waiting menu. Finally, I actually precede the #096 with a comma so it reads in full (without the quotes) - ",#096,"

oh, one more thing you have to do is tell it to dial out with 1 plus your area code for your local number. I forgot that the first time and it didn't work. 

Another way you could do it is with a prefix of ",#096, 1 XXX" with XXX being the area code. 

hope this helps. 

tracy


----------



## silversurfer

I hooked mine yesterday expecting it not to work but I have not had any problems. I am using *99,#034 for my dial string.


----------



## dondrake

Lucky you, none of those work for me....


----------



## david_pitkin

None are working for me either, is there a post about getting PPP to work? How about the USB ports?

Failure message!









--
David


----------



## dondrake

Interesting screenshot, mine fails at "dialing".


----------



## unixadm

Mine usually fails at "Dialing" as well...although I did get a couple of times where "Done" showed up in Dialing, then "Modem Failed to Negotiate" showed up


----------



## packerowner

I have been using an old series 1, but I have had an Airnet card installed so I haven't had to call using vonage until I just got my HD tivo today.

I tried a couple of different settings and this is the one that worked.



I'm in area code 410. Not sure if that matters or not. We normally always dial the 410 and it doesn't matter if you dial the 1 even to call next door. 

Anyway the code that I used is ",,#096,," and it seems to be working. 

The first couple of time it must be dialling an 800 number and the 1 would already be there.


Then once it gets the list it will ask you to pick a number and you can pick the one that starts with 1.


----------



## packerowner

Well the test call was working, but it can't complete a regular call. I did notice that it wouldn't connect at all if I had vonage bandwidth saver not set to best quality.


----------



## ebockelman

You have two options:

1. Try a Radio Shack DSL filter plugged in backwards to the HD Tivo's modem jack. (It sounds strange, but often works. If it doesn't work for you, return the filter)
2. Use PPP to connect the Tivo to a PC. This is what I am doing.


----------



## ArmyEagle

> _Originally posted by unixadm _
> *Mine usually fails at "Dialing" as well...although I did get a couple of times where "Done" showed up in Dialing, then "Modem Failed to Negotiate" showed up *


Do you have any modems or fax machines connected to your Vonage line also?

If so, try disconnecting them.

I couldn't get my HD TiVo to connect through Vonage until I unplugged my fax machine.


----------



## ArmyEagle

> _Originally posted by ebockelman _
> *You have two options:
> 
> 1. Try a Radio Shack DSL filter plugged in backwards to the HD Tivo's modem jack. (It sounds strange, but often works. If it doesn't work for you, return the filter)
> 2. Use PPP to connect the Tivo to a PC. This is what I am doing. *


Could you provide instructions for option #2?

Thanks


----------



## brahamt

Is there any possibility of getting it to connect via broadband/USB? Or is this like the HDVR2 with the USB connections disabled?


----------



## JohnTivo

The HR10 is just like the HDVR2... usb connections are disabled. The "other" tivo community has references to enabling the usb ports...


----------



## brahamt

Oh well. I would not mind hacking the HDVR2, but the HDTivo is out of the question (even for an hard drive upgrade).

I'm not paranoid much


----------



## ebockelman

> _Originally posted by ArmyEagle _
> *Could you provide instructions for option #2?*


Sure. Take a look Here. This is what I am using for my HR10-250. It connects every time.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Vonage became publicly available, this weekend, in my end of New Mexico [courtesy of BEST BUY]. The Vonage website doesn't know it, yet; so, as usual, I ask folks over here.

I've figured out everything that must be hardwired or connected via usual cordless phone company style connections. I'm running 80211.G w/speedbooster through my LAN. Any suggestions on a wireless link to my old SD TiVo and to the HD TiVo -- to Vonage box?


----------



## pabuwal

> _Originally posted by packerowner _
> *I have been using an old series 1, but I have had an Airnet card installed so I haven't had to call using vonage until I just got my HD tivo today.
> 
> I tried a couple of different settings and this is the one that worked.
> 
> I'm in area code 410. Not sure if that matters or not. We normally always dial the 410 and it doesn't matter if you dial the 1 even to call next door.
> 
> Anyway the code that I used is ",,#096,," and it seems to be working.
> 
> The first couple of time it must be dialling an 800 number and the 1 would already be there.
> 
> Then once it gets the list it will ask you to pick a number and you can pick the one that starts with 1. *


After trying nearly ever possible prefix and combination possible with no success, I tried this and it worked!

Good work and Thanks!!


----------



## rICKSTER1185

All i had to do to get mine to work with a series 1 is i signed into vonage and under features selected the bandwith saver. if you move the quality to the highest and wait for the phone modem to reset everything should work fine. when you do this you do not need to dial and prefixes or anything leave everything like it was originally. you may have to call a couple of times to get the phone to connect though


let me know if this works for anyone or everyone.


Rick


----------



## STL

rICKSTER1185.
Conside yourself VERY lucky. Most people (myself included) have tried many things and still cannot get our HR10-250s to work with Vonage. Mine hasn't connect is it's last 100+ attempts.


----------



## keefer37

I'm with STL. We've got our Vonage account set to highest bandwidth and haven't had a successful call in 160+ attempts. 

Their FAQ had said they were working on a solution, but that was a year ago when I first signed up with Vonage. Are they ever going to have a fix?


----------



## ilkevinli

The best TEMP solution is to do this:

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html


----------



## keefer37

We're using DirecTiVos so I don't think that will work will it?


----------



## STL

Actually, ilkevinli's link does work for Hr10-250s. A friend of mine is using it. I prefer not to go that route. I plan to keep calling Vonage until they finally get it fixed -- or go to an external modem (if that works).


----------



## gr8reb8

keefer37 said:


> We're using DirecTiVos so I don't think that will work will it?


Works great for me.

The DirectTivos make two different kinds of calls. The daily call is to Tivo and works with the PPP. The second type of call is to DirecTV, does not use PPP and is done at various times. If the unit is unable to connect to DirecTV, you loose the capability to order PPV from the remote. I simply order via the WEB and then schedule the recording.


----------



## ajfishman

Are the codes the same for Sun Rocket VOIP service? I just connected to this service and dialing fails. I guess the Tivo doesn't like VOIP?

Aaron


----------



## jjaromin

I have Vonage, and I have had BroadVox Direct. 

With Vonage, I've been able to get the daily call to work only sporadically. Sometimes it works fine 100% of the time, other times I'll go 2 months without connecting. I have found the ~monthly calls to DirecTV seem to go fine (?slower speed?).

With BroadVox, I wasn't able to get anything working. It seemed Broadvox is totally incompatible. And this was with their newer adapter.

I currently still have Vonage and it continues to do the monthly DirecTV calls just fine. As for the daily call, I'm using my LAN (  ) for that.


----------



## cfunk

Vonage worked for me right out of the box, no codes (TimeWarner Cable via EarthLink in Houston, TX). I just connected it to the new line and tried a forced call.

I forced a call again the next day, with no problems, and now it seems that daily calls are working fine.

I don't know if Vonage is working the kinks out or if it depends more on the service provider, the network in the area, the wires in the house or what, but looks like I lucked out.

Just wanted to add a positive voice to the forum and provide some hope...


----------



## Shemp

cfunk said:


> Just wanted to add a positive voice to the forum and provide some hope...


When I first got Vonage last August, the Tivo's phone connection didn't work reliably (failed nearly every time). After (finally) completing the initial setup, I was able to change over and use my home network for the daily call.

Since then, I've experienced a noticeable increase in the quality of voice calls with my Vonage service. However, since I'm considering a change to DirecTV and a DirecTivo I thought I'd re-test the dial-up with one of my existing Tivos. Surprisingly, it's working for me without any dialing prefix/codes. So far, it's been 5 for 5.

I know this doesn't help out anyone who is having problems but perhaps it offers some hope.

- Shemp


----------



## Cheep

Hmm, daily call seems to work every time for me now (HR10-250). I use #096, and a DSL filter. Before, it only worked about one in 10 tries, but now it seems to work just about every time. Wonder if Vonage changed something?


----------



## yellogt

I had no success all year until April. Now I'm at a 2 out of every 3 attempts are successful.

Coincendently, my cable company upped everyone from 2 meg to 4 meg connection.


----------



## aenea

I've had Vonage working for about 9 months now. None of the prefix tricks did a bit of good for me. The only thing that worked was someone's suggestion to use the New York numbers. 

When I first switched, I checked it a lot and it seemed to be working on every call, so now I never look, but it's working often enough that I never get the call home nag and I do get software updates.


----------



## keefer37

Hmm I'll have to try the New York number as well. Think it has anything to do with Vonage being located in New York? Fewer hops or something?

I know when I tried to call AAA one time from my home Vonage phone, I got connected to NY AAA. So maybe there's a connection there?


----------



## MAVERICRKM

Ok, I tried every combination of things to get my Tivo to work with Vonage. Ultimatly I worked with Vonage, who sent an beta upgrade to my router. I had to turn off the detect dial tone, and turn off the detect phon in use. I then had to use the NY # of 212-277-3895. I then used the dialing prefix of (,,#096,,). This now works everytime. 

I still can not get it to work with my "local" Numbers, but I dont care. As long as I have a connection I am happy... 

Also after speaking with both Vonage and DirectTV, they are both concerned about getting this working together. both told me that they are working to resolve the issues...

Hopefully this will work for some of you!
-mavericrkm


----------



## ken_kimg

After over 110 failed attempts, last week my HD10-250 suddenly succeeded via Vonage in connecting to DirecTV on its own without my doing anything different! When i hit the 'Now Playing' button after work one night, to my surprise the list came right up. Said to myself, 'Hmmm, something's different here...', checked the System screen, and sure enough, it had made a successful call. So there's always hope. Maybe Vonage or DirecTv changed something in their system... i'm in northern Virginia
edit #1: it's been dialing in successfully even since.


----------



## stephen_m

My daily call with Vonage stopped working out of the blue too and the NY phone numbers fixed my problem too. I had the same problem a few months ago and trying a different local number fixed the problem but after trying 3 or 4 local numbers I came to this site and saw the NY suggestion. I also turned off the phone in use and check for dial tone options.


----------



## keefer37

I got a message a few weeks back that my local number is no longer valid. I cannot even complete the call to change the number. I even tried putting the NY number in the dial prefix fields with no luck. I hope Vonage/DirecTV are able to overcome this soon.


----------



## gonzo_dog

This process may require that you have hooked up at least once to get a local dial in number but I'm not sure. OK, here is what I did;

As my Directivo was dialing in (and failing) I decided to listen to the modem hand shake and listen to the modem training process. It did appear that answering modem was attempting to train to a slower speed but the Tivo and remote modem were timing out. So I deduced that if I could get my tivo to attempt to train at one of the slower speeds this may work out, and it has so far at least 3 times in a row.

In the call waiting prefix settings I entered without quotes "*99,14807682265,,,,,,,". What this is doing, in theory is, the *99 tell vonage that this is a data call (so I've been told), the 14807682265 is the local dial in number for Tempe, AZ to get updates and the ,,,, are a bunch of pauses so my modem will try and train at one of the slower speeds.

Once this prefix is dialed your local number that you have setup in your tivo will dial but this is inconsequencial as you have already made a connection to the Tempe, AZ location. Although I live in Tucson with a different area code my long distance calls are free through vonage and I'm going to stick with this number.

Good luck, let me know how it goes.
j.g.


----------



## STL

I doubt this will ever get fully resolved. You're asking an analog modem to work over a digital phone line -- it's blind luck when it does work!  Just do the serial cable thing instead (if you need more info do a search as they are many thread about it already).


----------



## gonzo_dog

I prefer the term "educated shot in the dark..."


----------



## Onazuka

Does anybody have any proof that *99 tells Vonage that it's a data call ? All other codes that Vonage uses seem to be the same as POST codes like *67 means block caller id, *70 means disable call waiting for that call, and *99 means send caller ID information (used where the line is setup to always block called ID information). Why would all the other codes be the same and *99 mean something else ?



STL said:


> I doubt this will ever get fully resolved. You're asking an analog modem to work over a digital phone line -- it's blind luck when it does work!  Just do the serial cable thing instead (if you need more info do a search as they are many thread about it already).


There is no technical reason why any data/modem call can't work over Vonage. If you think about it, modem/data calls over POTS are just a series of tones created so that they work over a voice line. Right now, there are compression schemes and other factors that make voice work and modem/data doesn't work as well. This can be fixed so that modem/data calls work over Vonage. Of course Vonage could also decide to do what Apple does and push technology by saying that modem/data over voice is obsolete and your modem/data equipment should instead work over broadband. Thus Vonage will optimize their service for voice and not modem/data. However, I think they would get a larger customer base if they supported modem/data calls for a few years.

Oh, and forget about the serial cable thing unless you are a geek who wants to spend your time connecting up a cmputer to your TiVo regularly or have the computer next to your TiVo.


----------



## jschramm

STL said:


> I doubt this will ever get fully resolved. You're asking an analog modem to work over a digital phone line -- it's blind luck when it does work!  Just do the serial cable thing instead (if you need more info do a search as they are many thread about it already).


They should be able to resolve it. I have both Vonage and ATT Callvantage. I have never been able to get Vonage to work, but ATT works every time with no prefix or anything special. Directivo can work with VOIP


----------



## STL

Onazuka said:


> Oh, and forget about the serial cable thing unless you are a geek who wants to spend your time connecting up a cmputer to your TiVo regularly or have the computer next to your TiVo.


I guess simple connections and step-by-step instructions are too complicated for some people.  You only set it up once then you just leave it connected. I already had a Cat-5 cable from my computer to my HT setup so I just built a couple converter boxes (both take the Cat-5 plug and one converts to a mini-plug for the TiVo on one end and the other converts to a serial cable for the computer on the other end). Heck you can even buy pre-made cables. It's FAR from rocket science.


----------



## STL

jschramm said:


> They should be able to resolve it. I have both Vonage and ATT Callvantage. I have never been able to get Vonage to work, but ATT works every time with no prefix or anything special. Directivo can work with VOIP


Yes they surely can make it work, but if Vonage was going to fix it they would have done it by now. To fix they would probably have to give up some compress and they probably don't want the cost of the increased bandwidth. It just seems like such a step backwards.

If Vonage isn't wokring for "you" (and you refuse to try the serial cable) then trying an external modem might be your best bet. That's still a crapshoot though -- that's why I did the sure-fire serial cable instead.


----------



## gonzo_dog

Or dump vonage....


----------



## tarman

Onazuka said:


> Does anybody have any proof that *99 tells Vonage that it's a data call ? All other codes that Vonage uses seem to be the same as POST codes like *67 means block caller id, *70 means disable call waiting for that call, and *99 means send caller ID information (used where the line is setup to always block called ID information). Why would all the other codes be the same and *99 mean something else ?


From Vonage Help Site:
You can use your Vonage fax service while using the bandwidth saver mode. If you have enabled the bandwidth saver option, simply enter "*99" prior to making a fax call (enter *99 plus the 11 digit number). This will enhance the fax quality and prevent issues with your fax failing to go through.


----------



## sjmaye

Forgive me if a bit off topic, but exactly what are my options if I dump BellSouth for landline local telephone service?

I had considered going totally cell phone- Does this mean using the method of connecting via your home computer using cable internet?

If I kept my home phones via Vonage- Just need to check how well it is connecting for Direct Tivo in the Nashville area? 

Enabling the USB ports to do what? 

What exactly are we getting through these telephone calls via HD Tivo modem? Software upgrades(Just want to be sure)

I know- I read lot's of posts. I just would like all the options explained to me in one place.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## STL

Getting Vonage just so your HD TiVo can make call is bad idea b/c most likely it won't work with Vonage. I think you can hack the HD TiVo to make the USB port work, but I myself just used the serial cable method b/c it involves NO hacking. Do a search for more details (as there are many threads that talk about this already).


----------



## workindev

I have an D* HDVR2 that can dial out on Vonage 100% of the time -- have not had any problems since Vonage made an upgrade or change a couple of months ago. I just got my HD Tivo, and it can do the test call 100% of the time, but I cannot get it to do a normal daily call. The test call breazes through, but the daily call chokes while it is "downloading" every time. Has anybody else ran into this problem where the test calls are fine but anything longer doesn't work?

My HD Tivo shipped with the "e" software revision and I'm trying to see if it will do an update to "f".


----------



## tme

workindev said:


> I have an D* HDVR2 that can dial out on Vonage 100% of the time -- have not had any problems since Vonage made an upgrade or change a couple of months ago. I just got my HD Tivo, and it can do the test call 100% of the time, but I cannot get it to do a normal daily call. The test call breazes through, but the daily call chokes while it is "downloading" every time. Has anybody else ran into this problem where the test calls are fine but anything longer doesn't work?
> 
> My HD Tivo shipped with the "e" software revision and I'm trying to see if it will do an update to "f".


I was inthe same situation as you. My HD TiVo was at the "e" level, and it kept failing during the "downloading" phase. I just kept trying and it finally worked. Since then I disconnected the line. I am using call waiting prefix: *99,,#104,,


----------



## keefer37

We're getting our HR10-250 installed on Saturday. We've got Vonage and the existing two SD DTiVos have not been making calls via the phone line, but rather through the Serial to PPP method. Are we going to run into problems with the installer on Saturday?
I know it doesn't need to make daily (or weekly) calls, but does it need to make an initial call? If so, can I do it off the bat with Serial --> PPP? (,#211 I believe)?


----------



## Tydaking

ajfishman said:


> Are the codes the same for Sun Rocket VOIP service? I just connected to this service and dialing fails. I guess the Tivo doesn't like VOIP?
> 
> Aaron


I have Sunrocket and my DTV Tivo series connects fine. You may have to reconfigure the Tivo unit to 10 digit dial since that's how Sunrocket calls are placed.


----------



## qposner

My HD Tivo will be installed next week. Currently, I am using a standard HDVR2 and it always makes the call via an external modem. Should I expect the new HD unit to do the same or are there hardware differences which may jeopardize my level of success? Thanks!


----------



## mattn2

Reading all these, I guess using a RingDown box and a PC (in Modem Router mode) to handle the TiVo calls (not DirecTV calls) idea has not been used for a while.

In essence, the HDTiVo calls (thru the RingDown box) your PC's Modem which answers, authenticates, and then Routes the connection over broadband.

Advantage: Works great w/ multiple TiVo's tied to the same ringdown box. (no multiple serial lines needed).

There was a Linux How-To describing this method - but I haven't found the link yet.

# Matt


----------



## mediatk

Just had HR10 250 installed last night. Knew from these forums I could be in for a challenge. Sure enough, I get "Line Busy" or "Could not connect" errors on all calls. This only applies to the HR10 250.

My other Tivos are working fine. I have even tried matching the settings from the other boxes but no luck. I am in Arizona as is the person I saw from Tucson. I am going to try those settings tonight. Any other success stories out there???

This is rediculous to have to go to these measures (external modems, PPP, etc.) to try to get this resolved. Several months ago when Vonage made their firmware upgrade it made my other units start working fine overnight. I wish they could get their act together!

Just venting...

MediaTK


----------



## kbohip

Same story as you meditk. The wierd thing is the HD-Tivo connected the first time but not once after. My old R10 never had much of a problem connecting, after I used the NY number. I will also try what is mentioned in this thread when I get home tonight.


----------



## tarman

I have been successful on HR10-250 with:
Prefix set to"*99,12122773895,,,,"
Call waiting: "*70,"

Doesn't matter what is in the Phone #. Mine has local 7 digit number


----------



## mediatk

Tom,

Thanks for the input but that doesn't work for me. I haven't been able accomplish the first dailup yet. Back on the phone with Vonage, AGAIN, for more blah, blah!

MediaTK


----------



## kbohip

tarman said:


> I have been successful on HR10-250 with:
> Prefix set to"*99,12122773895,,,,"
> Call waiting: "*70,"
> 
> Doesn't matter what is in the Phone #. Mine has local 7 digit number


Well after many trials this finally worked for me too. It took forever to download the new software last night though. I checked my Vonage account this morning and noticed it was a 6 1/2 hour long phone call!!! Nevertheless I turned it on this morning to see it had the newest software (f) and a successful connection.

I tried forcing the daily call again tonight and it worked...on the third try. This time it was only connected for a minute or so. Don't give up if you have Vonage and the HD-Tivo. Try everything you see in this thread at least 5 times.

It sucks that the HD-Tivo has to make a call home everyday. My R10 would only call every 10 days. This is much easier if you have Vonage.


----------



## terpfan1980

Can we get this thread stickied somewhere? and perhaps it would best belong in a different forum where it applies to say all Tivo units and not just the HD Tivo units for DirecTV?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mediatk

Wow, as strange as this might be I used the following settings and finally got it to work after many, many attempts. 

I know some of the settings are in the wrong fields but it worked anyway. I found it on another forum that some guy said he had success with. I know the modem just puts all these entries into a single dialing string anyway.

DirecTV Settings: 
Dial-In Number = 1 212 277 3895 
Dial Prefix = ,#104 
Call Waiting Prefix = *99 
Tone / Pulse = Tone 
Phone Avail Detection = Off 
Dial Tone Detection = On 

I put the 212 number and the #104 both in the Dial Prefix area with a few ,,,,s between to let it take its sweet time. I know the *99 is not call waiting but I put it and *70 both in the Call waiting field because another person had success with it. 

At this point who cares, the #$%^ thing works and I with go back to my local dialing soon to try it. Haven't checked my software level yet but call was only a few minutes and both went through fine. I let it dial 212 again the second time without changes anything accept picking North Brooklyn for my dial up. It dials the prefix ahead of it anyway so that doesn't really matter.

Good luck, what a struggle. Thanks vonage (lots of sarcasm)! 

MediaTK


----------



## terpfan1980

I've been having mixed results with my Vonage setup also. (Hence a question in another posting asking about compatibility with ATT CallVantage for example).

For whatever reason, today my HR10-250 unit decided to successfully connect. It's older SD brothers (Phillips DSR6000R's) had been working fairly consistently, and even the HR10-250 worked the other day to upgrade to the 3.1.5F release...

For whatever reason, Vonage seems spotty at best. I ordered the serial cables from 9thtee to be prepared for going PPP, and I guess that just placing the order had to be enough to get the system working today.

I'd much prefer that it just work, but I swear it does seem to be sporadic at best. I'd blame Vonage for the problem but I think it's more a symptom of the crappy modems that are built into the DirecTV TiVo units.


----------



## keefer37

MediaTK's posted settings worked for me on a test call and to get new phone numbers (where I switched to the NY one). It's currently doing the real call and is in the process of downloading. Looks good so far.


----------



## Engineer_willie

Thanks to everyone on this thread for your help. I made my decision to get the Directv Dvr based on what was said. IT WORKED FOR ME on my Vonage line.


Thanks again.
:up: :up: :up:  :up: :up: :up:


----------



## ddtrunda

Like many I have had many issues and hours spent trying to make an intial call through Vonage. Fortunately this set of instructions FINALLY worked for me.

Originally Posted by tarman
I have been successful on HR10-250 with:
Prefix set to"*99,12122773895,,,,"
Call waiting: "*70,"

Thank you tarman!


----------



## Onazuka

The problem is that if you have an HDTivo and you are on the Vonage $15 plan with 500 minutes your minutes get eaten up by TiVo trying to call in. The HDTivo has some problem and tries to call an 800 DirecTV number and with the 1212... number in the dialing prefix it calls that number instead. The DirecTV call never completes and it keeps trying, like 50 times and 50 minutes a day.


----------



## kbohip

Onazuka said:


> The problem is that if you have an HDTivo and you are on the Vonage $15 plan with 500 minutes your minutes get eaten up by TiVo trying to call in. The HDTivo has some problem and tries to call an 800 DirecTV number and with the 1212... number in the dialing prefix it calls that number instead. The DirecTV call never completes and it keeps trying, like 50 times and 50 minutes a day.


If I had the 500 minute plan I would just unplug the phone line from the Tivo. I'd force the call once a month or so to get rid of the pop-ups for a while.


----------



## sonystore

Finally!! Thanks to everyone on this forum, I got my HR10-250 to dial in on Vonage. Here is what worked for me:

Dial In Number: 1-212-277-3895
Dial Prefix: *99,12122773895,,,,,
Call Waiting: (None)
Tone/Pulse: Tone
Phone Detection: Off
Dial Tone Detection: Off


----------



## GregF

So where the heck do I get a "null modem cable"?


----------



## keefer37

GregF said:


> So where the heck do I get a "null modem cable"?


Locally, your Radio Shack will have them.


----------



## GregF

and this has to be mini-plug to 9-pin, yes?


----------



## sda3

yes


----------



## mscott327

First, let me start by saying that I have two Directv Tivo's #1 is a DTV R10 and #2 is the HD Tivo (DTV HR10250). The R10 connects every time with the dialing prefix *99 set in the dialing prefix through a wireless modem jack in the bedroom. The HD tivo would not connect at all. After spending 3 hours on the phone with Vonage, I decided to call Directv Advanced Technical Support at 800-695-9251. Here is what they told me:

Set bandwidth to 90Kbps in Bandwidth saver under the features tab online.

Here is what you should set your unit up to:
Dialing Prefix 2122773895
Call Waiting Prefix ,#034 or ,#019 (use one or the other but not both)
Tone
Phone availability OFF
Dial tone detection OFF
the ,#019 worked better for me, but either one will work. Here's the trick! you need to try the connection 3-4 times before you give up on it. once you get the connection pick the local number but *DO NOT CHANGE * the dialing prefix. My HD Tivo will now connect through my wireless modem jack in my living room everytime. I've tried all the settings you could possibly think of or see on any of the forums and none of them worked. I even tried the DSL filter and it didn't work! These settings are the only settings that have worked for me. If these settings don't work and you have the HD Tivo call Directv at the 800 number listed above they were a big help in getting me connected.


----------



## GregF

Well these cables are not easy to find, not in San Francisco: local computer store, doesn't have. 2 radio shacks on Market St, doesn't have, Compusa, doesn't have.


----------



## JDEATON

Using mscott327's dialing properties worked reasonably well for me. About a week later I discovered my Vonage wouldn't communicate with my ADT security monitoring station. After reading some other forums on attempting to get ADT to work with Vonage I found a suggestion to change the Vonage packetization rate from 20 (default) to 10. That didn't help with ADT, and now I've discovered My HR10-250 has made 64 calls since Oct 2, the day I changed the packetization rate. Needless to say I've just called Vonage back and asked the to change my packetization rate back to 20. I hope this solves the problem. If not I'll have to go to the Vonage unlimited plan.


----------



## aliubi

If you can't find a null modem cable, make one. Take a regular phone cable and cut it in the middle. Switch the two center wires (usually, connect red to green and green to red). This should work.


----------



## aliubi

FWIW, I wasn't able to connect to the NY number, but the AZ number worked for me as long as I didn't use any other prefixes. However, Vonage goes to a fast busy whenever I try to deal *xx or #x. BTW, what are the #xxx functions that people are talking about? The Vonage documentation doesn't seem to mention them.


----------



## lstorey

I have read everything and tried everything and nothing seems to work. 

I tried putting the NY number in where you select the dial number but it will only let me put in the area code and not the actual number. it wants to dial up to find numbers, well it won't connect so that won't work.

I'm going to try putting it in the prefix like others have suggested.

Oh, I do not have Directv but the standard Tivo


----------



## lstorey

mscott327 said:


> First, let me start by saying that I have two Directv Tivo's #1 is a DTV R10 and #2 is the HD Tivo (DTV HR10250). The R10 connects every time with the dialing prefix *99 set in the dialing prefix through a wireless modem jack in the bedroom. The HD tivo would not connect at all. After spending 3 hours on the phone with Vonage, I decided to call Directv Advanced Technical Support at 800-695-9251. Here is what they told me:
> 
> Set bandwidth to 90Kbps in Bandwidth saver under the features tab online.
> 
> Here is what you should set your unit up to:
> Dialing Prefix 2122773895
> Call Waiting Prefix ,#034 or ,#019 (use one or the other but not both)
> Tone
> Phone availability OFF
> Dial tone detection OFF
> the ,#019 worked better for me, but either one will work. Here's the trick! you need to try the connection 3-4 times before you give up on it. once you get the connection pick the local number but *DO NOT CHANGE * the dialing prefix. My HD Tivo will now connect through my wireless modem jack in my living room everytime. I've tried all the settings you could possibly think of or see on any of the forums and none of them worked. I even tried the DSL filter and it didn't work! These settings are the only settings that have worked for me. If these settings don't work and you have the HD Tivo call Directv at the 800 number listed above they were a big help in getting me connected.


this is partially working for me....it at least connects and is trying to configure...will keep trying this and see if it will go through

well the test connect worked...trying to get the real connect to work


----------



## Kevin L

Didn't read through the whole thread, so pardon me if someone else posted this info. I've had Vonage for over a year and it never worked with my HR10s or my SD DirecTV DVRs. I've been using the Linksys PAP2 adapter. 

IAE, I had a problem with the PAP2 and Vonage replaced it with a Linksys RTP300 adapter. Decided to try using Vonage instead of PPP to see if it worked with this adapter. Set up the phone settings as:

DirecTV Settings: 
Dial-In Number = 1 212 277 3895 
Dial Prefix = 
Call Waiting Prefix = 
Tone / Pulse = Tone 
Phone Avail Detection = Off 
Dial Tone Detection = Off 

Dialed out and it worked fine. For the last week, all three HR10s have made their calls as scheduled, and I'm removing PPP from my setup. 

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## lstorey

I have the PAP2 adapter as well and as we speak it is downloading...I hate to type this because it might jinx it....but OMG it is working! I guess it is a matter of just trying it over and over again.

spoke too soon, was downloading and the call was interrupted...arghhh


----------



## Kevin L

I could never get the PAP2 to work reliably, so I finally gave up and used PPP over serial. Now with the RTP300, the DVRs work perfectly with Vonage.


----------



## profmrw

I was able to use Vonage with it dialing in- using the NY Phone Number without any issues. Thanks for the help! :up:


----------



## lstorey

profmrw said:


> I was able to use Vonage with it dialing in- using the NY Phone Number without any issues. Thanks for the help! :up:


where do you have the NY number? I put it in the dialing prefix but that doesn't seem to work for mine. and to put it in the other spot it wants to dial and find a 212 number. or at least I'm assuming it wants to dial....

I'm actually leaning towards going wireless vs trying to dial in....might be less headaches!


----------



## sgokhale

I have read all the post in this Thread, and want thank everyone for the info. 

Unfortunately I have not been able to get anything to work. My HR10-250 consistently starts downloading and then ALWAYS (arggggggh!!!) say "Failed, call interuppted" 

I have had Vonage for 3 1/2 years and have an old Cisco ATA 186 adapter, has anyone had success with this?


----------



## bjam69

This may be a dumb question, but I've seen different ppl posting the new your dial in number. How do I change my dial in number??? It's a local number and only shows seven digits....Any help would be appreciated....thanks!


----------



## bjam69

Also, I did get my HR10-250 to connect to vonage once, but it was connected forever and I didn't know what it was doing. Is it unusual to hook up for over 10 mins??? Thanks!


----------



## dr_mal

If it's downloading a new version of the TiVo software, it can take over an hour. What software version do you have?


----------



## bjam69

dr_mal said:


> If it's downloading a new version of the TiVo software, it can take over an hour. What software version do you have?


if I remember right, it's 3.1.5f...but that's from memory (I'm not at home to check)


----------



## dr_mal

Well, if that's the case, "f" is the latest software version, so it isn't trying to download any new software. Normal daily calls shouldn't take more than a couple of minutes. Does it ever complete calls?


----------



## bjam69

dr_mal said:


> Well, if that's the case, "f" is the latest software version, so it isn't trying to download any new software. Normal daily calls shouldn't take more than a couple of minutes. Does it ever complete calls?


I didn't let it try...it was connected for like 10 mins and I rebooted cuz I thought it was odd it was taking that long....


----------



## kbohip

BTT. It's helped me out once again as I just got done loading all the settings, SP's, and wishlists into my 2nd HD-Tivo. The first one died after only 3 months.


----------



## sjmaye

I am ready to ditch the landline. I have been that way now for a couple of months. The only thing holding me back is the HDTivo calling home nightly and all the problems mentioned.

*One question on VOIP- * I am pretty interested in *Sunrocket's * $199/year flat rate, but they tell me point blank that it does not work with Tivo.

Also they tell me I can not plug their "Gizmo" in to my home phone wiring to use the existing phones in my house. This limits me to one phone connected directly to the Gizmo.

I have discussed this with Vonage owners. They say they can connect to home phone wiring.

*Anyone have experience connecting Sunrocket to existing home phone wiring?*


----------



## MOTOMATT

My HR10-250 hard drive just died  , So I had to get another HR10-250 and your setting let my HR10-250 make the call  
A big :up: Thanks  
This needs to be a sticky



tarman said:


> I have been successful on HR10-250 with:
> Prefix set to"*99,12122773895,,,,"
> Call waiting: "*70,"
> 
> Doesn't matter what is in the Phone #. Mine has local 7 digit number


----------



## JnApop

I got qty 2 Phillips 7000's from Weakness to supplement my Series 2.

Ordered a Fax modem line from Vonage. Had 'em set the packet size to 30 (did it with an email request).

Hooked up system #1, made the initial setup call using these parameters:

DIAL PREFIX: *99,1 212 277 3895,,,,
CALL WAITING: #1200


Worked like a champ.

Hooked up second unit, same experience.

Now to see how daily calls go, not that I care the least, going on over 365 with my original Unit without a daily call.


----------



## sjmaye

"_going on over 365 with my original Unit without a daily call_."

How annoying are those "nag messages"?

Do they only show if you are in DirecTV central or do they pop up on the screen while watching a program?

BTW- What which VOIP service are you using?


----------



## MOTOMATT

sjmaye said:


> How annoying are those "nag messages"?


 you just need to go to mesages and delete them or they build up.

[/QUOTE]Do they only show if you are in DirecTV central or do they pop up on the screen while watching a program?[/QUOTE]
They pop up when you 1st go into tivo for the day.

The only reason you need to be connected to a phone line is for intial set-up, or you can't use the tivo functions(unless there a hack, or trick I don't know about.


----------



## sjmaye

MOTOMATT said:


> you can't use the tivo functions(unless there a hack, or trick I don't know about.


Hey MotoMatt,

Thanks for the reply. What "TIVO FUNCTIONS" will I not be able to use?

If the only thing that is impaired is the enabling of TIVO software updates I can live with that.


----------



## MOTOMATT

> sjmaye wrote :What "TIVO FUNCTIONS" will I not be able to use? /QUOTE]
> 
> Any Time I tried to search, or create a wishlist it would tell me to set up phone line, I don't think any of the dvr functions will work  .
> It will only do this on intial set-up so if you can't get it to connect take it to a friends house and let connect 1 time and your good to go ,except everyday it will have a message for you to make a call, but everthing will work fine.
> My 1st one was w/o a phone line for over a year.
> Hope this helps.


----------



## mpaquette

JnApop, what does the #1200 in the call waiting field do?


----------



## mtmra70

mscott327 said:


> First, let me start by saying that I have two Directv Tivo's #1 is a DTV R10 and #2 is the HD Tivo (DTV HR10250). The R10 connects every time with the dialing prefix *99 set in the dialing prefix through a wireless modem jack in the bedroom. The HD tivo would not connect at all. After spending 3 hours on the phone with Vonage, I decided to call Directv Advanced Technical Support at 800-695-9251. Here is what they told me:
> 
> Set bandwidth to 90Kbps in Bandwidth saver under the features tab online.
> 
> Here is what you should set your unit up to:
> Dialing Prefix 2122773895
> Call Waiting Prefix ,#034 or ,#019 (use one or the other but not both)
> Tone
> Phone availability OFF
> Dial tone detection OFF
> the ,#019 worked better for me, but either one will work. Here's the trick! you need to try the connection 3-4 times before you give up on it. once you get the connection pick the local number but *DO NOT CHANGE * the dialing prefix. My HD Tivo will now connect through my wireless modem jack in my living room everytime. I've tried all the settings you could possibly think of or see on any of the forums and none of them worked. I even tried the DSL filter and it didn't work! These settings are the only settings that have worked for me. If these settings don't work and you have the HD Tivo call Directv at the 800 number listed above they were a big help in getting me connected.


Thanks! Worked perfect for me after trying many times with a few other prefixes.

Philips S2 DirecTiVo DSR708


----------



## 94SupraTT

The following settings work for my R10 but cause my HDTIVO to fail at negotiation.

Dial Prefix-2122773895
Call Waiting Prefix-,#34


As I said my R10 likes these settings but my HDTivo fails.


----------



## Rinkdog

Thanks for the info, mscott's suggestions worked like a charm.


----------



## tgalusha

I must have been lucky. I did the initial programing on Vonage with no problems or prefixes at all. It's my third unit. My others are on a network adapter. The 3rd will be soon.


----------



## pmturcotte

I am having the same problems currently, just got Vonage installed, have an HD10250 using a GE wireless jack and the Linksys wireless router that Vonage sells 

update: Have copied my settings to the above post including the 212xxxxx dialing prefix and ,#019 for call waiting. Have tried a dozen times each or so with my current 703 # as well as 703 lookup. Have only gotten through succesful step 2 dialing maybe 3 times out of @ 25 attempts, and both times have failed trying to connect (service not answering usually). Otherwise usually fails in dialing stage, either modem handshake failed or other error. I know the wireless jack still works though as both ends still light up, and the portable phone reads LINE IN USE, which leads me to believe its not that. 

I know folks still use their boxes without dialing but what about ordering sports packages, doesnt that require a connection. Still trying, but it doesnt seem like it will make much sense saving $50/month on phone bills if my $1,000 box is suddenly obsolete or half working. And it would suck to have to go back to cable and lose dual tuners and Sunday Ticket. Arf


----------



## pmturcotte

Unf I've tried just about everything and have had no luck. Cant dial my old local # and cant connect to any area codes to lookup new ones. Even tried a suggestion from another board of enabling the 2nd Vonage line as a fax line, that didnt work either.


----------



## Jeproks

sjmaye said:


> *One question on VOIP- * I am pretty interested in *Sunrocket's * $199/year flat rate, but they tell me point blank that it does not work with Tivo.
> 
> Also they tell me I can not plug their "Gizmo" in to my home phone wiring to use the existing phones in my house. This limits me to one phone connected directly to the Gizmo.
> 
> I have discussed this with Vonage owners. They say they can connect to home phone wiring.
> 
> *Anyone have experience connecting Sunrocket to existing home phone wiring?*


I have Sunrocket and I followed this direction and it works flawlessly. Make sure you disconnect the "old telco line" on the access box before hooking the gizmo on your home wiring. Sunrocket recommends that the gizmo gets plugged in after the cable/dsl modem but you will get a major speed decrease with that setup. Plug the gizmo into your wired/wireless router and open port 5060-5061 and you should be good to go.


----------



## chazcbh

sjmaye said:


> I am ready to ditch the landline. I have been that way now for a couple of months. The only thing holding me back is the HDTivo calling home nightly and all the problems mentioned.
> 
> *One question on VOIP- * I am pretty interested in *Sunrocket's * $199/year flat rate, but they tell me point blank that it does not work with Tivo.
> 
> Also they tell me I can not plug their "Gizmo" in to my home phone wiring to use the existing phones in my house. This limits me to one phone connected directly to the Gizmo.
> 
> I have discussed this with Vonage owners. They say they can connect to home phone wiring.
> 
> *Anyone have experience connecting Sunrocket to existing home phone wiring?*


You can use your existing jacks as long as you unplug or cut the line coming in from you landline provider. The lines from Verizon Bellsouth SBC have power on them and it will fry the GIZMO.


----------



## cubberkl

After many attempts I found the combination for the following dialing pre-fix worked wonders. Without the quotes use ",#096,*99,1xxx" where xxx is the area code.

The ",#096" portion sets baud to 9600 and ",*99" sets vonage to the highest quality. At first I was trying it without the ",*99" thinking I already had the vonage service set to the highest quality. ...I was apparently wrong... because once I used ",*99" everything worked perfectly. That's the problem with assumptions.


----------



## Jasper

You can permanently set Vonage to the highest quality, "99", via the Vonage homepage. It is on your personal dashboard once you log in to the Vonage site.


----------



## MOTOMATT

did you use ,#096, for Dialing Prefix and *99,1xxx for Call Waiting Prefix?
thnx


----------



## Jasper

The following worked for me:

DirecTV Settings: 
Dial-In Number = 212 277 3895 
Dial Prefix = 
Call Waiting Prefix = 
Tone / Pulse = Tone 
Phone Avail Detection = Off 
Dial Tone Detection = Off


----------



## Jasper

I should also mention, I have the Linksys RTP-300 phone adapter. I see another post upthread where someone elso who has this adapter did the same thing as me.....Hmmmm


----------



## MOTOMATT

The following just worked for me:
DirecTV Settings: 
area code = 212
Dial Prefix = 12122773895
Call Waiting Prefix = *99,,*79,,#034
Tone / Pulse = Tone 
Phone Avail Detection = Off 
Dial Tone Detection = Off 
It worked on 2nd try


----------



## Beckzilla

Ok, I am frustrated. Got mine setup Dial in number is 12122773895 Prefix is 2122773895 call waiting prefix is ,#034 (also tryed ,#019) and it has only connected once in 8 or 9 tries. Please help with more suggestions. Have gotten failed during negotiation and failed during configuring. BTW... every time I put ,#096 in dialing prefix I get error message that phone is busy.


----------



## cablebites

Is There anyone out there that has Tivo hooked up to Vonage through Clearwire (a wireless provider)?

If yes: 
Have you been able to get your dialing settings set so that Tivo can make a call for updates? 

If Yes:  
HOW ????

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## arjaybee

CableBites...I have Vonage through a Clearwire hookup. I also have the Hughes DirecTv with Tivo Series 2 DVR (HDVR2). In addition, I'm using RCA wireless phone jacks to connect my Linksys RT31P2 router to the Tivo which is across my den. I've tried countless combinations of dial prefixes & call waiting codes and to date none have worked. I am convinced that there is a combination that will work so that the daily call can be completed, I just haven't cracked the code yet. I am convinced that the bottleneck is with Vonage. The Clearwire is top shelf speed wise...it is as fast if not faster than DSL & RoadRunner (cable) and I've had all three. 
Due to impatience with the process, I took my DVR to my brother's house (he lives 1 mile from me and has a landline phone) to download the 6.2 software update and local dial up numbers which worked the first time at his house. When you get to the acquiring signal from satellite screen just go to standby & power off. Once you get home an rehook your receiver the download will complete thru the satellite & you'll have the 6.2 update...Now that daily call through Vonage is a different story...still working on it...I'll post here if I can ever figure it out.


----------



## tblock

Thanks for all the post... My HD DVR made test call and daily w/o any changes,
used 212 info posted and got both Std DVR's to dial out first try, fax is working, and phone sounds great throught out the whole house wiring.

I really think allot depends on the quality of your Broadband connection.


----------



## bloodfest

tarman said:


> I have been successful on HR10-250 with:
> Prefix set to"*99,12122773895,,,,"
> Call waiting: "*70,"
> 
> Doesn't matter what is in the Phone #. Mine has local 7 digit number


i have vonage. i just got tivo over the weekend. this method works. iam able to dial in and get the info and the updates. thanks for the help guys and gals


----------



## jennmore32

Hello all,

I am trying to get my Huges Model HDVR2 to work with Vonage. I have not had success yet. I really don't know what options I have. Does anyone have a suggestion? Any help would be appreciated.

Jennifer


----------



## AbMagFab

Why, when I manually try to dial the "#" sequences from my phone do I get a fast busy? It seems like the only prefixes that work are the "*" prefixes.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## oviedotivo

I've searched these boards but have been unable to find that answers that I need. I don't have Vonage but do have a local provide, Broadline (part of FDN communications). But like many I can't get my 10-250 to work with the voip modem. I've tried all of the options in this thread. None have worked. The only option I see that is a possibility is the PPP networking option. But before I go out and get the cable I wanted to see if anyone here was familiar with the modem that Broadline uses. It's an MTA 3328-2R. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sbmocp

Jeproks said:


> I have Sunrocket and I followed this direction and it works flawlessly. Make sure you disconnect the "old telco line" on the access box before hooking the gizmo on your home wiring. Sunrocket recommends that the gizmo gets plugged in after the cable/dsl modem but you will get a major speed decrease with that setup. Plug the gizmo into your wired/wireless router and open port 5060-5061 and you should be good to go.


Jeproks...

Could you elaborate about the speed decrease and where you got that info? And, what suffers the decrease, the rest of the network, the Gizmo or both? I was told that (since my service gives me two dynamic IPs) I should hook up a small hub to the output of the cable modem, then plug the Gizmo into one and my cable/DSL router into another. I actually ended up getting a 4-port Netgear switching hub and using that. I haven't detected any problem with speed so far.


----------



## Sbmocp

^ bump ^


----------



## Thess

Hey all. Just popping in to say the following worked on my older-model S2 TiVo:



> Dial # (Regular local #...doesn't matter)
> Dial Prefix = 12122773895,,,,, (with the 1, for what that's worth)
> Call Waiting Prefix = ,*79,
> Tone / Pulse = Tone
> Phone Avail Detection = Off
> Dial Tone Detection = Off


I think some of the other CW prefixes probably work too, but this was the first combo in which I completed both the test call and two weeks' worth of program download. I did check my Vonage settings first, and connected the TiVo directly to the Vonage Linksys wired router.

I had a wireless USB adapter on the TiVo for the longest time, but I recently built a MCPC and gave the adapter away. Meanwhile, TiVo insisted on giving me three free months when I tried to shut down my service, so I moved the TiVo into the bedroom to use it for a little longer. This was before I'd considered the program guide problem after giving away the adapter. I'm glad I was able to come to the forums and find info to solve the Vonage issues. Thanks!


----------



## EricStratton

Just wanted to thank ppl here for your help in getting my DTivo working w/ Vonage for a second time and note what's working for me now. Previously I had it working w/ the following settings:

Dialing prefix - 2122773895
Call Waiting prefix - ,#034,*99

Then while on vacation it stopped working for some reason. It now seems to be working w/ these settings (I say "seems" b/c I've only done one test call and one full call but both did work on the first try):

Dialing prefix - *99, 12122773895,,,,
Call Waiting prefix - *70,

Thanks again, all.

ES


----------



## djmasters

My HR10-250 worked just fine via Vonage with the default settingswhen installed on May 12, however it seems to have puked starting May 22nd. I've tried the various #NNN & *99 to no avail, they all cause a busy signal. I still seem to get the farthest with no special settings, usually pukes at "negotiating"

Any news or new tips?

I do have an XP system a few feet below, so the PPP option *might* work, I haven't read the whole thing yet....


----------



## djmasters

djmasters said:


> My HR10-250 worked just fine via Vonage with the default settingswhen installed on May 12, however it seems to have puked starting May 22nd. I've tried the various #NNN & *99 to no avail, they all cause a busy signal. I still seem to get the farthest with no special settings, usually pukes at "negotiating"
> 
> Any news or new tips?
> 
> I do have an XP system a few feet below, so the PPP option *might* work, I haven't read the whole thing yet....


I spoke with Vonage Support for a while last night and they adjusted some settings, my device managed to get a call completed, we'll see how long that lasts... 

The "advanced support" guy I talked to stated that the VTA's that are based on the TI chipset seem to have problems with *99 & the #0NN codes causing a busy signal, the Motorola VT2442 & new DLink VTA are based on the TI chip. When pressed, he suggesting finding and older Linksys PAP2 or WRPT54G, they are not based on a TI chip. However, newer PAP2's do have the TI chip. Linksys does not indicate a v1 or v2 change, so I guess it could be a crap shoot on the PAP2 as to what chipset you get.


----------



## djmasters

djmasters said:


> I spoke with Vonage Support for a while last night and they adjusted some settings, my device managed to get a call completed, we'll see how long that lasts...
> 
> The "advanced support" guy I talked to stated that the VTA's that are based on the TI chipset seem to have problems with *99 & the #0NN codes causing a busy signal, the Motorola VT2442 & new DLink VTA are based on the TI chip. When pressed, he suggesting finding and older Linksys PAP2 or WRPT54G, they are not based on a TI chip. However, newer PAP2's do have the TI chip. Linksys does not indicate a v1 or v2 change, so I guess it could be a crap shoot on the PAP2 as to what chipset you get.


*UPDATE*
Bought a PAP2 on eBay & got it setup a few minutes ago. Still can't get #NNN to not cause a busy signal, but at least *99 works now!

Still couldn't get it work though, then tried Tarman's settings from this thread and it appears to be working again. I was able to get the "you changed settings that must be tested" call and then another forced test call. I'll go with two in a row since I couldn't get ONE in a row before!!!


----------



## jrstinkfish

mscott327 said:


> First, let me start by saying that I have two Directv Tivo's #1 is a DTV R10 and #2 is the HD Tivo (DTV HR10250). The R10 connects every time with the dialing prefix *99 set in the dialing prefix through a wireless modem jack in the bedroom. The HD tivo would not connect at all. After spending 3 hours on the phone with Vonage, I decided to call Directv Advanced Technical Support at 800-695-9251. Here is what they told me:
> 
> Set bandwidth to 90Kbps in Bandwidth saver under the features tab online.
> 
> Here is what you should set your unit up to:
> Dialing Prefix 2122773895
> Call Waiting Prefix ,#034 or ,#019 (use one or the other but not both)
> Tone
> Phone availability OFF
> Dial tone detection OFF
> the ,#019 worked better for me, but either one will work. Here's the trick! you need to try the connection 3-4 times before you give up on it. once you get the connection pick the local number but *DO NOT CHANGE * the dialing prefix. My HD Tivo will now connect through my wireless modem jack in my living room everytime. I've tried all the settings you could possibly think of or see on any of the forums and none of them worked. I even tried the DSL filter and it didn't work! These settings are the only settings that have worked for me. If these settings don't work and you have the HD Tivo call Directv at the 800 number listed above they were a big help in getting me connected.


Just wanted to say that this worked for me last night when nothing else did. I did have to try it 2 times, but the second time it went through, got my locals, and then it dialed the local on the first try.

Thanks so much for that tip!


----------



## untouchable

I have a service called Packet 8 and cannot get my HR10-250 to connect...tried everything here on this thread, still nothing...The guy in their tech support tried to tell me "our phone service is not compatable with the TiVo. This really bites..anyone know anything else that may work with it?


----------



## sluciani

untouchable said:


> I have a service called Packet 8 and cannot get my HR10-250 to connect...tried everything here on this thread, still nothing...The guy in their tech support tried to tell me "our phone service is not compatable with the TiVo. This really bites..anyone know anything else that may work with it?


You could try this suggestion I made in the Sunrocket thread. Not sure if it's just coincidence, or if I'm on to something, but it's working for me... so far. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4245430&&#post4245430


----------



## lstorey

I never could get my Tivo to connect through Vonage so went the wireless route....much better option!


----------



## VoIP H8R

Ok. I've read where you can fix things in the call settings menu to get TiVo and Vonage to work however, how do you get through the initial setup part?

I have a SVR 2000 and Vonage. It goes through the initial setup and just stays on the "connecting" part until I stop it.

Basically I'm just wondering if there is a way to skip the initial 1-800 call and manually put in the 212 number?

Thanks.


----------



## crendall

My HD Tivo is running 6.3a and when I force a daily call is succeeds about 80% of the time. When it calls on its own it usually calls in successfully. Right now it is not scheduled to call until 1/2/07 but when I look at my Vonage activity it's been calling in every 30 to 60 minutes. Why would it keep calling in if it's not scheduled to call in for several days?


----------



## Onazuka

crendall said:


> My HD Tivo is running 6.3a and when I force a daily call is succeeds about 80% of the time. When it calls on its own it usually calls in successfully. Right now it is not scheduled to call until 1/2/07 but when I look at my Vonage activity it's been calling in every 30 to 60 minutes. Why would it keep calling in if it's not scheduled to call in for several days?


Because it also calls DirecTV via an 800 number. It will keep trying to call that number under certain circumstances, including it you have purchased PPV. If you are one of those people who have put a phone number in the dialing prefix, then your TiVo will NEVER be able to connect to the DirecTV 800 number since the dialing prefix has a number in it that gets used by Vonage first. These show up on your Vonage account as trying to call the regular number since that was in the prefix instead of the 800 number it's really trying to call. They way to fix this is to take any phone numnber out of the dialing prefix and just have the phone number where it belongs. Then the call to the DirecTV 800 number will work. BTW, you also may not get any SW upgrades without your TiVO making this 800 number call.


----------



## generalpatton71

Onazuka said:


> Because it also calls DirecTV via an 800 number. It will keep trying to call that number under certain circumstances, including it you have purchased PPV. If you are one of those people who have put a phone number in the dialing prefix, then your TiVo will NEVER be able to connect to the DirecTV 800 number since the dialing prefix has a number in it that gets used by Vonage first. These show up on your Vonage account as trying to call the regular number since that was in the prefix instead of the 800 number it's really trying to call. They way to fix this is to take any phone numnber out of the dialing prefix and just have the phone number where it belongs. Then the call to the DirecTV 800 number will work. BTW, you also may not get any SW upgrades without your TiVO making this 800 number call.


Mine does this too because of very old ppv purchases, but I've updated my software twice already with out any problems.


----------



## crendall

I have the NY phone number in my dialing prefix because that is the only way I can get my HD Tivo to successfully make a call. My HD Tivo did get the 6.3a upgrade with my current phone configuration. I'm hoping I'll get the 6.3b upgrade soon and then I'll just disconnect the phone line. I don't use PPV so I don't need the phone line for that.


----------



## mpeterman

I have not connected for six months over the Vonage line and finally sat down to make it work again. After various trials, I thought I'd share (and say thanks) for the following settings:

Dialing prefix - *99, 12122773895,,,,
Call Waiting prefix - *70,

This works well for me and I'm back in business. Of course, the only impact of going 6 months without a telephone connection to Tivo has been the annoying messages informing me of the number of days that the system has not connected. I am not sure what changed as my prior settings (slow the modem down and dial the New York exhange worked well for about a year). I may be missing out on some updates, so it will be interesting to see if my Tivo performance improves in terms of speed through menus, etc.

I'm thankful for this community (and my DirecTV with Tivo!).


----------



## digitalant

I am at a friend's house and have not been able to successfully connect to the service for him. My settings at home work alright for my Vonage Modem configuration, but I think the inherent problem is we have different Vonage modems. I've tested #096 etc just from the phone line and I get a fast busy. The *99 works ok when dialed from the phone, but still no luck with a connection. 

Here are my current settings at his house (I've tried countless others). I am able to get to the negotiating stage, but it just stays on connecting and fails after ~15 mins. 

Reverse DSL Modem (connected to Tivo and then phone line connected to wall jack)
Dialing Prefix 2122773895
Call Waiting Prefix ,,*99
Tone
Phone availability OFF
Dial tone detection OFF

He has a Motorola VT2442 -VD Vonage Modem. 

If you have specific settings for the same modem it would be greatly appreciated if you could post them here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## todd0408

I have a DirectTV R10 box with Tivo. If you have vonage you probably won't be able to dial in to download the latest software patch. If you call Vonage and ask them to turn off the "Echo Cancel" feature you will be able to dial in once you reboot your router. Once you download the latest software patch call Vonage back and ask them to once again turn on the "echo cancel" feature. You don't need to dial in but once a year so don't worry about having your box tied to a phone line. I'm really tired so I hope this all makes sense.

Hope this helps


----------



## PRMan

Just to add another data point, my friend just sent me this e-mail:



> I actually called Vonage last night and talked to two analysts in the
> US. They gave me the following to put in:
> 
> Dialing prefix: *99,12122773895,,,
> 
> Call waiting prefix: *70
> 
> And it worked for each of the tivos! I was able to make the test call
> and the daily call. Each downloaded the patch and installed it.


----------

